# Boddingtons + Siglo III = whooaaah!



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Had the opportunity to share some Siglo IIIs with a good friend in from Dallas, and by happenstance decided to go with a Boddingtons as my beverage instead of my usual rum or martini pairing when in a smoking-friendly establishment. Man, was I blown away by how nicely these two played together: the creamy, light character of the Boddingtons was a perfect compliment to the Siglo III, which to me has a creamy nut profile with just a misting of citrus. I usually don't go for a beer with my cigars, so I was particularly stunned at how well these two went together. 

Sorry, just had to share...and encourage anyone else who's ever thought of putting these two together to do it! You definitely won't regret it! 

Now, how to convince the gf that a tap in the living room isn't a major undertaking... :al


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Very nice...I really enjoy the Boddingtons.


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

I've never had Boddingtons....that's a UK drink isn't it??


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Dr_Trac said:


> I've never had Boddingtons....that's a UK drink isn't it??


Info on Boddington's here--yes, a UK drink. Damned fine one, too...


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

muziq said:


> Info on Boddington's here--yes, a UK drink. Damned fine one, too...


:tpd: One of my favorite british ales....local brewpub around here usually has it on tap.:dr


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> :tpd: One of my favorite british ales....local brewpub around here usually has it on tap.:dr


:tpd: There are few ales better on tap than a fresh Boddington's. I swear, they're even creamier and smoother that way. There are two-three joints in my area that carry it, and man...hell, it's a holiday, I may have to head out to one and toast the memory of MLK


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

ResIpsa said:


> :tpd: One of my favorite british ales....local brewpub around here usually has it on tap.:dr


me too bro! good stuff


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

I couldn't agree more. Boddington's is my favorite ale. Yellow can, yellow label...I like! :ss


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah, and if you want the real deal, visit the Golden Bee at the Broadmoor outside of Co Springs for the full effect. Good food, and they have, as the name implies, a gold bee motif that looks a lot like the Boddington's logo. Gooood pot pies, too: http://www.broadmoor.com/golden-bee.php


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Here's another one to try:

Sam Adams Old Fezziwig Ale w/ a Punch or HdM

The ginger and cinnamon of the ale goes GREAT with the spiciness of the Punch, Hdm & Part (especially the Pir ELs)

~Mark


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

n2advnture said:


> Here's another one to try:
> 
> Sam Adams Old Fezziwig Ale w/ a Punch or HdM
> 
> ...


Yes, the old fezziwig is an awesome beer...quite a shame you can only get it in the sampler packs now (as far as I have seen).

Thanks for the recommendation with the pairing.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

If I may also chime in. Another excellent Ale is Hockley Village Dark Ale. It is the best dark Ale I have ever had, very smooth full bodied beer. It from Ontario though so I am not sure if they sell them in states also.


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

the Boddingtons is a very good beer to go along with a cigar such as a siglo III. I haven't had it in awhile and forgot how good it was. I gotta grab me some and find some time to have a cigar. Thanks.


----------



## kjpman (Dec 31, 1999)

I LOVE Boddingtons, one of my go-to beers!!!!


.....kjpman:ss


----------

